# Wie lange html lernen, damit man ne passable Seite hinbekommt?



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab bisher immer nur per hilfssoftware im editorstil pages gemacht, also net objetcs fusion zB

bekanntermaßen ist deren code aus "profi"-sicht ziemlich umständlich und ineffektiv. jetzt frag ich mich: wie lange muss ich ca. selber html lernen, um rein von den funktionen her so was wie zb hier http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-wolters.de/  hinzubekommen? die seite hab ich mit net objects fusion für einen freund gemacht - die soll "bieder" aussehen, also nicht meckern 

ich kenn ein paar grundbefehle, aber nur sehr wenig, so dinge, die man zB bei ebay auch selber sehen kann, wenn man die artikelansicht auf "htm" umstellt 

wovon ich zB gar keine ahnung hab ist, wie man aus einzelnen jpgs dann zB das menü zusammenestellt, oder wie man evtl. einfach einen "2pixel breit, 120 pixel lang" balken in blau machen kann, oder wie man es hinkriegt, dass bei klick auf einen bestimmten bereich dann zu einer bestimmten unterseite weitergeleitet wird, und auch so dinge wie zB welchen pfadnamen ich dabei dann reinschreiben muss (zB schreibt man http: <adresse> /impressum.html oder einfach nur /ipressum.html oder wie?) und welche ordner ich online dann erstellen muss, um eine homepage inkl. unterseiten hochzuladen...  usw usw 

so was alles müßte ich noch lernen.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen für so eine Seite brauchst du maximal 1 Woche lernen. Maximal.

EDIT: Heißt du wirklich Funes? So wie der Louis? Oder Bei PES1 gab es auch einen Spieler, der hieß Funes. Der hat jedesmal verkackt und war ein "Running Gag" bei uns.^^


----------



## doceddy (28. Juli 2008)

Solche einfache Seiten zu erstellen geht ziemlich schnell. In der Schule brauchten wir 20-30min um uns die Befehle anzuschauen. Nach weiteren 30min war meine erste Seite fertig.

Falls du Delphi besitzt, kann ich dir den selbstgebauten Konverter geben. Du brauchst nur dein Text einzutippen. Der Konverter erkennt automatisch alle Bilder, Überschriften etc und wandelt den Text ins html um.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

doceddy am 28.07.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche einfache Seiten zu erstellen geht ziemlich schnell. In der Schule brauchten wir 20-30min um uns die Befehle anzuschauen. Nach weiteren 30min war meine erste Seite fertig.


Jo, wenn man sogar in der Schule lernt, dann geht das noch schneller, als wenn man sich die Tutorials usw. selber raussuchen muss. Unter Anleitung lernt man es natürlich noch schneller. Aber du wirst ja wohl kaum extra wegen etwas HTML eine Schule besuchen wollen..^^


----------



## doceddy (28. Juli 2008)

Hab bei mir oben was editiert


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

doceddy am 28.07.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei mir oben was editiert


Ich denke, er will das eher selber lernen. Sonst würden sich hier sicher einige finden (inkl. meiner einer), die ihm die Seiten schnell erstellen.
Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Willst du wirklich HTML lernen, oder nur den Code schlanker haben?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2008)

doceddy am 28.07.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche einfache Seiten zu erstellen geht ziemlich schnell. In der Schule brauchten wir 20-30min um uns die Befehle anzuschauen. Nach weiteren 30min war meine erste Seite fertig.


 wie soll denn DAS gehen? ich brauch allein 20min, damit ich 3-4 designs mal teste und ändere...   



also, einfach mal self-html anschauen?


würd schon gern html "lernen" aber keine spezialsachen. einfach nur layout aus grafiken zusammensetzen, menü, vtl. mal ein rollover oder aufklapp-menü. ansonsten nur text und grafiken und links.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 28.07.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 28.07.2008 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, er meinte nur die technische Umsetzung einer simplen Homepage. Ohne vorher großartig was zu deignen. Wahrscheinlich mit Design-Vorgabe vom Lehrer.



> also, einfach mal self-html anschauen?


Wäre ein guter Anfang. Es gibt via Google sicherlich tausende Tutorials und Anfänger-Lehrgänge. Ein Buch zukaufen ist imao überflüssig (sofern man nur HTML lernen will).


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 28.07.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., vtl. mal ein rollover oder aufklapp-menü. ..


Was dann i.d.R. schon Javascript oder CSS wäre. Aber mach dir keine GEdanken, das ist alles recht einfach. Und du bist ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Man muss halt nur etwas Motivation mitbringen und sich etwas durchkämpfen. Aber für deine Zwecke reichen Anfänger-Tuts, denke ich.

EDIT:

Google -> HTML tutorial
Suchergebnisse
Da hat es im Grunde einige brauchbar Ergebnisse.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Juli 2008)

Kann ich empfehlen:
http://www.html-seminar.de/start.htm

Selfhtml nutze ich eher als Befehlsreferenz denn als Tutorial.

Und für perfekte CSS-Menüs:
http://css.maxdesign.com.au/index.htm

Weitere CSS-Tips:
http://www.css4you.de/


Als kostenlose Editoren kann ich empfehlen:
Kompozer (etwas Wysiwyg):
http://www.chip.de/downloads/KompoZer-0.77_23824857.html
Phase 5 (Quellcode - aber der bessere Editor)
http://www.chip.de/downloads/HTML-Editor-Phase_12999519.html


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 28.07.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ... so was wie zb hier http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-wolters.de/ ...


Bei der Anfahrtsskizze könnte es sein, daß du einfach aus irgendeinem Straßennetznachschlageprogramm einen Screenshot eingefügt hast.

Das könnte rechtlich Probleme geben und richtig teuer werden (siehe auch hier) - daher habe ich die Pläne früher nachgemalt und verwende mittlerweile lizenzfreie Stadtpläne ( http://www.complayment.de/stadtplaene/stadtplaene.htm )

@topic:
Ein halber Tag Studium eines Grundlagenkurses, bzw ein Abend VHS mit dem Thema dürfte dir genug Kenntnisse liefern.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2008)

Worrel am 28.07.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.07.2008 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich weiß, der plan ist ebenfalls von mir nachgemalt.


----------



## uuodan (30. Juli 2008)

Ich arbeite mittlerweile viel mit CM-Systemen. Anfangs habe ich auch selbst html und php geschrieben, auch in Verbindung mit mysql... Doch irgendwann fragt man sich, warum man alles x-Mal machen soll, wenn es schon so viele Leute vor einem erledigt haben? Das Pferd zweimal anspannen bringt es dann auch nicht. Derzeit setze ich mich mit php_fusion auseinander und versuche mich an ein paar 'Infusions', sprich Plugins für das Free-CMS. Bisher bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, da es wesentlich abgespeckter als z.B. Joomla! ist.

Aber so eine Seite, wie du sie zu Beginn geposted hast, kannst du mit Fleiß und viel Lesen in 2 - 3 Tagen aufbauen. Die ist recht einfach gehalten. Schon vom Layout her. Dynamik fehlt auch. Statische Seiten kann man sehr fix hinbasteln, aber gerade bei dynamischen Websites muss man doch viel Zeit investieren. Da bieten sich - vor allem für Einsteiger - CMS mehr als an. Zumindest reinschauen sollte man. Umsteigen kann man immernoch.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2008)

uuodan am 30.07.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so eine Seite, wie du sie zu Beginn geposted hast, kannst du mit Fleiß und viel Lesen in 2 - 3 Tagen aufbauen. Die ist recht einfach gehalten. Schon vom Layout her. Dynamik fehlt auch. Statische Seiten kann man sehr fix hinbasteln, aber gerade bei dynamischen Websites muss man doch viel Zeit investieren. Da bieten sich - vor allem für Einsteiger - CMS mehr als an. Zumindest reinschauen sollte man. Umsteigen kann man immernoch.


 ja, die seite soll simpel sein. da sollen selbst hartz4-empfänger mit nem alten pentium2-PC ohne weiteres rumsurfen können    und auch die oma von nebenan soll nicht von hüpfenden bannern und bunten menüs geplagt werden.


----------



## uuodan (30. Juli 2008)

Dann an die Arbeit!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2008)

uuodan am 30.07.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann an die Arbeit!



na, DIE seite is ja fertig - oder würdest du da grundlegend was ändern?


ich wollte nur für künftige seiten lernen, und auch ggf. nen eigene kleinen PC-service betreiben, für den ich dann eine sauber "programmierte" seite möchte.


----------



## uuodan (30. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 30.07.2008 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> uuodan am 30.07.2008 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, für den Zweck ist die Seite in Ordnung. Da geht es ja ohnehin eher um den informativen Faktor, als den visuellen. Auch, wenn der ebenfalls eine Rolle spielt.



> ich wollte nur für künftige seiten lernen, und auch ggf. nen eigene kleinen PC-service betreiben, für den ich dann eine sauber "programmierte" seite möchte.



Nunja, php wirst du dann sicher benötigen, um z.B. ein Kontaktformular schreiben zu können. Eventuell auch mySQL, wenn du Daten aus DB auslesen möchtest, wie z.B. Preislisten o.Ä. Mit html-only wird das auf Dauer nicht gut klappen. Es muss ja kein professioneller Webauftritt sein, aber ein paar dynamische Elemente zeugen auch von Fähigkeiten, die man hat. 

Die Designsparte ist wieder eine andere Schiene. Da bin ich auch nicht ganz so bewandert, da das meistens mein Bruder übernommen hat.


----------



## klausbyte (1. August 2008)

Also bei mir war es ein flüssiger Übergang. Früher hat man html mitm Editor gemacht, dann die ganz normale Weiterentwicklung zu PHP, da muss man ja schon etwas denken, dass man den code richtig ausgibt. evtl auch nur htmlseiten erst mal mit phpscripts ausgeben..

das ist alles so im laufe der Zeit .. css muss man zwangsläufig lernen wenn man mal die erste Seite von Grund auf macht. Immer mit dem Finger im Handbuch, ist ja kein Problem.

Aber ich finde nciht, dass man da ein festes Datum geben kann. Lern einfach mal PHP oder Ruby on Rails (besser!) dann machst du die Entwicklung auch durch


----------



## Leertaste (12. August 2008)

Was auch noch vielen Einsteiger hilft und mir geholfen hat, sind gute Bücher.

Denn die guten Bücher haben einen roten Faden, der einem Schritt für Schritt zu ersten Seite und Fähigkeiten verhilft, ohne dass man mit zusammen gelesenen Bruchstücken aus dem Netz immer wieder Lücken, Fehler, Umständlichkeiten usw. im Markup hat.

Für CSS-Einstieger empfiehlt sich z.B.: http://www.amazon.de/Die-Little-Boxes-Box-inkl-CD-ROM/dp/3827244013/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1218563831&sr=8-2


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. August 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 28.07.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich empfehlen:
> http://www.html-seminar.de/start.htm
> 
> Selfhtml nutze ich eher als Befehlsreferenz denn als Tutorial.
> ...



Kompozer kann ich auch empfehlen, gerade mit XHTML 1.0 produziert der relativ klar strukturierten Code (zwar nicht 100% standardkonform, aber nah dran).


----------



## Kevex (17. August 2008)

Herbboy am 28.07.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bisher immer nur per hilfssoftware im editorstil pages gemacht, also net objetcs fusion zB
> 
> bekanntermaßen ist deren code aus "profi"-sicht ziemlich umständlich und ineffektiv. jetzt frag ich mich: wie lange muss ich ca. selber html lernen, um rein von den funktionen her so was wie zb hier http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-wolters.de/  hinzubekommen? die seite hab ich mit net objects fusion für einen freund gemacht - die soll "bieder" aussehen, also nicht meckern
> 
> ...



für sowas würd ich sagen, lern ein bis zwei wochen html und du kannst es 
Wir haben das damals auch in der schule gemacht, da ich mich aber schon vorher mit dem thema beschäftigt habe war das was wir in der schule machten ein leichtes für mich, die meisten hatten das aber auch innerhalb von ein bis zwei wochen drauf und wir sind dann zu 
css übergegangen.
Hier ein paar seiten die dir helfen können:
selfhtml http://de.selfhtml.org/
http://www.css4you.de/wsdoctypeswitch/dtsw01.html

Dieses buch hier habe ich auch und es bringt dir meiner meinung nach sehr gut die grundkenntisse bei die du für einfache seiten brauchst: http://www.amazon.de/Data-Becker-Führer-HTML-4/dp/3815816645

kleiner tipp, schau dir andere seiten an kopier die quellcodes und schreib sie um, nur um zu sehen welcher codes was bewirkt, so hab ichs anfangs gemacht, dannach versuch eigene codes zu schreiben.

die "html basics" solltest du SEHR schnell bgreifen, das ist gar nicht kompliziert, menüs zum ausrollen hingegen werden oft mit css und java gemacht, dazu gibts aber auch spezielle programme die dir so ein menü als wuellcode liefern, ich hab nur leider den namen vergessen.

Die besten programme mit denen ich bisher gearbeitet habe sind "adobe GoLive" und "macromedia Dreamweaver" die kosten allerdings ein bisschen mehr und sind nicht nur für html gedacht.

Als freeware kann ich dir phase5 und CoffeCup empfehlen, da blickt man sehr schnell durch und sie bieten dir sämtliche features für anfänger und einen "preview modus" in dem du dir die page im vorraus beim arbeiten anschauen kannst.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg kevex


----------



## OverNord (19. August 2008)

Kevex am 17.08.2008 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> die "html basics" solltest du SEHR schnell bgreifen, das ist gar nicht kompliziert, menüs zum ausrollen hingegen werden oft mit css und java gemacht, dazu gibts aber auch spezielle programme die dir so ein menü als wuellcode liefern, ich hab nur leider den namen vergessen.



Du meintest wohl JavaScript, nicht Java, da gibt es einen sehr sehr großen Unterschied zwischen.


----------



## Kevex (19. August 2008)

OverNord am 19.08.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevex am 17.08.2008 09:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ähm ja mein ich


----------

